# 7500 x 4 != 24,000



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that GM gives us 2yr/24,000 mile free maint. but our cars only need oil changes and tire rotations every 7,500...but the allow up to 4 services? Seems to me like we are getting shorted a service...


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

I was told I was free to use the services at any time. He said if I wanted the oil changed 4 times in a row, they would. That being said, I will most likely do the first service at 2,500 then 7,500, 15,000 and so on. That way ill get my 4 services in the time frame and be on the scheduled plan.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Luigi

CosmosGoat is correct. You don't have to wait until you hit 7,500 miles. If you have any issues with that you can always send me a message. I hope that you are enjoying your Cruze Diesel!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I did mine every 3K so i can use them up correctly for 3 years. Lol


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

No problem getting every 6000 miles done for me, about every 5-6 weeks with as much as I drive.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

So what's the big selling point over this "free" 2 yr/24000 mile maintenace program anyway? Three oil changes and tire rotations ain't even worth $100 not to mention the hastle of taking your car to the dealer and sitting around.....if even only for an hour.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> So what's the big selling point over this "free" 2 yr/24000 mile maintenace program anyway? Three oil changes and tire rotations ain't even worth $100 not to mention the hastle of taking your car to the dealer and sitting around.....if even only for an hour.


It's a bit more pricey on the diesel. Retail price on the filter alone is $30.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

diesel said:


> No problem getting every 6000 miles done for me, about every 5-6 weeks with as much as I drive.


Wow... Well then you can take full advantage of it


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

diesel said:


> It's a bit more pricey on the diesel. Retail price on the filter alone is $30.


Plus, GM is also including the necessary UREA (DEF) replenishment (as needed) which ain't cheap (but could be stinky if not done correctly)!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

diesel said:


> No problem getting every 6000 miles done for me, about every 5-6 weeks with as much as I drive.





iKermit said:


> Wow... Well then you can take full advantage of it


But it's still only good for 4 changes right??? 
I understand that the diesel oil change is far more expensive but that's not what most people are going to buy.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> But it's still only good for 4 changes right???
> I understand that the diesel oil change is far more expensive but that's not what most people are going to buy.


Well they look at it as 12 free oil changes (if it was a 3 yr thing). That is how they told me, you have 8 to go or 7 to go, never "x amount of time"


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Well they look at it as 12 free oil changes (if it was a 3 yr thing). That is how they told me, you have 8 to go or 7 to go, never "x amount of time"


We get 2 services per year... Where are you coming up with these numbers? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Luigi said:


> We get 2 services per year... Where are you coming up with these numbers?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It's 2 years or 24,000 miles, whichever comes first. So, for someone who drives less than 15000 miles per year, they woudl go in every 6 months. For someone like me, I have already had 3 free oil changes and my 4th is scheduled in a week and a half. So it's time OR miles, whichever comes first.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

diesel said:


> It's 2 years or 24,000 miles, whichever comes first. So, for someone who drives less than 15000 miles per year, they woudl go in every 6 months. For someone like me, I have already had 3 free oil changes and my 4th is scheduled in a week and a half. So it's time OR miles, whichever comes first.


Well, good luck to you!

Chevrolet 2-Year Scheduled Maintenance1 includes only the following:


■ 2-year/24,000-mile Scheduled Maintenance (whichever comes first; *up to a total of four service events*):
> ACDelco dexos1® Oil and ACDelco Oil Filter Change(excludes Spark EV)
> 4-wheel Tire Rotation (excludes dual rear wheel vehicles, all Corvette models and select Camaro models – ZL1 model and 1LE package cars – due to their unidirectional tires; see Owner’s Manual for details)
> 27-Point Vehicle Inspection (MPVI)


----------



## Coppertop (Sep 10, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Has anyone else noticed that GM gives us 2yr/24,000 mile free maint. but our cars only need oil changes and tire rotations every 7,500...but the allow up to 4 services? Seems to me like we are getting shorted a service...



Did I miss something? Is this dealer specific? I just got my Cruze this past Labor Day weekend. All I got was a coupon for one free oil change. How can I find out about this 2yr/24,000 mile free maintenance, and if I qualify for this or not. I am due for a change in about a few more weeks.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

What happens if you let the DEF tank go dry? Does the engine shut down until DEF is added? I am sure there is a low DEF light or message on the dashboard, but some people don't pay much attention to stuff like that.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Erastimus said:


> What happens if you let the DEF tank go dry? Does the engine shut down until DEF is added? I am sure there is a low DEF light or message on the dashboard, but some people don't pay much attention to stuff like that.


I think once is gets low, it will notify you, then eventually as it gets lower the vehicle will limit it's top speed, eventually limiting it to 15mph I believe. I think I read this in the owners manual. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> Well, good luck to you!
> 
> Chevrolet 2-Year Scheduled Maintenance1 includes only the following:
> 
> ...


Yeah... What he said. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Coppertop said:


> Did I miss something? Is this dealer specific? I just got my Cruze this past Labor Day weekend. All I got was a coupon for one free oil change. How can I find out about this 2yr/24,000 mile free maintenance, and if I qualify for this or not. I am due for a change in about a few more weeks.


It's for all 2014 vehicles. GM reimburses the dealers, so it's for all 2014 vehicles. 

Sorry for multiple posts. Hard to combine on phone. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

